# Could my sister join this site?



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 23, 2015)

My sister is a huge ACNL fan and would like to join this site, but I'm not sure if she can join... She uses the same 3DS that I do and she's turning 10 years old this month.

The reason I ask is because I don't know she can join because she has the same friend code as I do, and because of her age...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 23, 2015)

I know A lot of 9 year olds on the site, but It would still be best if she did not join,
the internet is not a safe place, but as long as she has a guardian who knows what she is posting, she should be fine.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd be monitoring her activity on this site, so I think things would be okay regarding that.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

I wouldn't... A lot of mean people are on here.
But if you watch over here, sure you can!


----------



## WonderK (Aug 23, 2015)

She's a bit too young to be on an online board.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

She should be fine, there are a few 10 year olds here


----------



## Bowie (Aug 23, 2015)

If I could go back and not join social networking websites at such a young age, I would.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 23, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I wouldn't... A lot of mean people are on here.
> But if you watch over here, sure you can!



Yeah, she's surprisingly mature and honest for her age, so I think she'd be okay on here with me by her side to make sure she stays safe... 



WonderK said:


> She's a bit too young to be on an online board.



In that case, maybe I could let her join on her 10th birthday? It's on the 31st of this month. And I feel the need to add, the only reason I'm considering letting her join is because this forum site is made for Animal Crossing fans. 



oswaldies said:


> She should be fine, there are a few 10 year olds here



Good point!



Bowie said:


> If I could go back and not join social networking websites at such a young age, I would.



Same here tbh, lol.


----------



## wassop (Aug 23, 2015)

you know her best - as long as she's mature enough to keep her personal info private , be respectful , and not take everything to heart . with you helping her then i think she'd be okay


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 23, 2015)

You or someone older should show her around and start off with safe areas. Since you probably have the same IP address, contact an admin or mod to alert them to another user. Honestly she's probably more mature than some on here who are older but such is the nature of mb's. 

It's really nice you are looking after her best interest.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 23, 2015)

wassop said:


> you know her best - is she mature enough to keep her personal info private , be respectful , and not take everything to heart ?



Yes, actually. 



Blizzard said:


> You or someone older should show her around and start off with safe areas. Since you probably have the same IP address, contact an admin or mod to alert them to another user. Honestly she's probably more mature than some on here who are older but such is the nature of mb's.
> 
> It's really nice you are looking after her best interest.



Sounds good! By the sound of it, it's alright for her to join; so be on the look out for her! 

And I try my best.


----------



## Darian (Aug 23, 2015)

I believe you need to be 13 to register on this website


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 23, 2015)

Darian said:


> I believe you need to be 13 to register on this website



Could you direct me to where the rules state that, please?


----------



## tomothy (Aug 23, 2015)

i looked through the rules and it said nothing about age so she should be fine to join


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

She should be fine, you'll just have to tell the mods/admins since you can't have more than one account per IP address unless they know one is yours and one will be your sisters.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it would be "okay".


----------



## jiny (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm 11.. ??
So yeah I guess it would be fine.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Aug 24, 2015)

I think her age is a little too young to be online. I suggest you wait a bit longer before involving her in a forum site. 

But, if you decide she should still join, then I agree with others by saying supervision is a way to go. ^^


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 24, 2015)

She can, but warn her not to play mafia.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> She can, but warn her not to play mafia.



yeah or go to some brewster threads..
.
but yeah if she's mature enough to take care of herself, i guess it should be alright since we have a lot of youngsters here.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 24, 2015)

It's 13 or older to post a picture online, you can join any age doe.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It's 13 or older to post a picture online, you can join any age doe.



ah, thought the whole site was pg-13 or what they call it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't see why not. There are a couple people on this site that are below 13. Just beware of rage wars and internet trolls.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

DON'T SHE WOULD BE ATTACKED MY THAT TUMBLR BLOG DON'T

- - - Post Merge - - -

NEVER MIND I'LL HELP HER AROUND I GUESS


----------



## jiny (Aug 24, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> DON'T SHE WOULD BE ATTACKED MY THAT TUMBLR BLOG DON'T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NEVER MIND I'LL HELP HER AROUND I GUESS



why would she be attacked


----------



## Azza (Aug 25, 2015)

I think she would be fine if she could steer away from the Brewster cafe. There's a lot of *shivers* stuff said in there.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

I think she'll enjoy it in here, the only bad place in here is Brewster's Cafe but even that is not so bad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I think she'll enjoy it in here, the only bad place in here is Brewster's Cafe but even that is not so bad



You obviously haven't been on the dark side, lol.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm 11. I think she'll be fine.


----------



## Tinkalila (Aug 25, 2015)

Everyone underestimates kids, it sucks. She can join, you don't need to monitor her every second, it's cool.


----------



## himeki (Aug 25, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> Everyone underestimates kids, it sucks. She can join, you don't need to monitor her every second, it's cool.



I completely agree, I started playing online fighting games when I was 10. I'd say once you're 10 you can control yourself and you don't need someone constantly monitoring you.


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 25, 2015)

To be honest I've been super active on forums/online worlds/blogging sites since I was about 8 years old. Going online has always been my addiction. Nothing bad ever happened and I had _absolutely_ no supervision whatsoever, lol. I was really mature for my age, though, so take that into account. But she should probably be just fine here! It's an AC forum, so it's not that crazy  Maybe just check her activity every now and then.


----------



## Locket (Aug 25, 2015)

I joined when I was 9, and I've had 0 parent monitoring 

So, she should be OK just as long as she doesn't pick fights.

Also, be aware of the IP address!


----------



## cornimer (Aug 25, 2015)

I joined my first forum when I was almost 10.  It had a lot of rules against sharing personal information, but still.  Just tell her not to share any personal information and she should be good.  And also the basement might not be the best place for her.


----------



## JessSux (Aug 26, 2015)

I think it should be fine for her to join. This is a pretty good place to start out. Plus, if she's being monitored it should be okay. I've been on the internet since I was 8 or so and I've been fine. As long as she knows the rules and has somebody watching it'll be no problem.


----------



## Sona (Aug 26, 2015)

Honestly, just let her share your account since you guys share everything else (IP, FC, 3DS, etc) What exactly would be the point? o;
Also on the age thing, yes there are users that are that age however people tend to be harsh on them as they are young and seem to say things that annoy others? I work with kids that age and honestly, no matter how 'mature' they may seem, you should keep them away from certain sites, electronics, games, etc. Not saying that this site is bad and AC is obviously for a younger audience and older, but she's a kid. She should be spending time outside or with friends and not on a forum. However this is only my opinion. o;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 26, 2015)

Do it, just do it! Don’t let your dreams be dreams. Yesterday you said tomorrow. So just do it! Make your dreams come true. Just do it. Some people dream of success, while you’re going to wake up and work hard at it. Nothing is impossible… you should get to the point where anyone else would quit and you’re not going to stop there. NO! What are you waiting for?! DO IT! JUST DO IT! YES YOU CAN! JUST DO IT! If you’re tired of starting over, stop giving up.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 27, 2015)

i've had forum accounts since i was 5. she'll be fine.

please don't go out of your way to monitor what she's doing though. it will completely ruin her experience.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Aug 27, 2015)

Idk I'm 12 turning 13 soonish and I have been fine on these forums. But I'm not really disgusted by the dirty or creepy stuff people imply and talk about on these forums in some of the Brewster's Cafe threads and stuff like that. I also don't honestly care if people curse or anything but if she's sensitive to those types of things I'd say she could come on just keep her out of Mafia and some threads in the Basement and Cafe. Probably just mostly keep her around the Town Hall, Animal Crossing:New Leaf, and Animal Crossing parts of the forums, possibly Gaming discussion but for the most part just those areas and I'd say probably stay away from the General Discussion part of the forums. Sorry for the real long paragraph XD


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2015)

JessSux said:


> I think it should be fine for her to join. This is a pretty good place to start out. Plus, if she's being monitored it should be okay. I've been on the internet since I was 8 or so and I've been fine. As long as she knows the rules and has somebody watching it'll be no problem.



Yup I started using Internet at 6 years old, and learned to use a computer at 4.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 27, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Yup I started using Internet at 6 years old, and learned to use a computer at 4.



Same ≧◡≦​


----------



## himeki (Aug 27, 2015)

I got my own games console aged 3.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WIN U GAIS


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I got my own games console aged 3.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I WIN U GAIS



i got my first console when i was 1
it was a wii ayy


----------

